# XEN DOMU fails while boot with cgroup errors

## 2bbionic

Hello,

an XEN error again... :Sad: 

When i try to boot a DOMU, these errors occur:

```
INIT: version 2.88 booting

[    0.800674] init-early.sh (514) used greatest stack depth: 3232 bytes left

   OpenRC 0.11.6 is starting up Gentoo Linux (x86_64)

 * Mounting /proc ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting /run ...

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on tmpfs,

       missing codepage or helper program, or other error

       (for several filesystems (e.g. nfs, cifs) you might

       need a /sbin/mount.<type> helper program)

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so

 * Unable to mount tmpfs on /run.

 * Can't continue.

 * /dev is already mounted

 * Mounting /dev/pts ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting /dev/shm ...

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on shm,

       missing codepage or helper program, or other error

       (for several filesystems (e.g. nfs, cifs) you might

       need a /sbin/mount.<type> helper program)

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on shm,

       missing codepage or helper program, or other error

       (for several filesystems (e.g. nfs, cifs) you might

       need a /sbin/mount.<type> helper program)

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so

 [ !! ]

 * Mounting /sys ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting debug filesystem ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting cgroup filesystem ...

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on cgroup_root,

       missing codepage or helper program, or other error

       (for several filesystems (e.g. nfs, cifs) you might

       need a /sbin/mount.<type> helper program)

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so

 [ !! ]

 * ERROR: sysfs failed to start

 * ERROR: cannot start udev as sysfs would not start

 * Autoloaded 0 module(s)

 * Checking local filesystems  ...

 [ ok ]

 * Remounting filesystems ...

 [ ok ]

 * Updating /etc/mtab ...

 [ ok ]

 * Activating swap devices ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting local filesystems ...

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on shm,

       missing codepage or helper program, or other error

       (for several filesystems (e.g. nfs, cifs) you might

       need a /sbin/mount.<type> helper program)

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so

 * Some local filesystem failed to mount

 [ !! ]

 * Configuring kernel parameters ...

 [ ok ]

 * Creating user login records ...

 [ ok ]

 * Cleaning /var/run ...

 [ ok ]

 * Wiping /tmp directory ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting hostname to xxxx...

 [ ok ]

 * Bringing up interface lo

 *   127.0.0.1/8 ...

 [ ok ]

 *   Adding routes

 *     127.0.0.0/8 via 127.0.0.1 ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting misc binary format filesystem ...

 [ ok ]

 * Loading custom binary format handlers ...

 [ ok ]

 * Activating additional swap space ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting cgroup filesystem ...

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on cgroup_root,

       missing codepage or helper program, or other error

       (for several filesystems (e.g. nfs, cifs) you might

       need a /sbin/mount.<type> helper program)

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so

 [ !! ]

 * ERROR: sysfs failed to start

 * setting up tmpfiles.d entries ...

 [ ok ]

 * ERROR: cannot start udev as sysfs would not start

 * Initializing random number generator ...

 [ ok ]

INIT: Entering runlevel: 3

 * Mounting cgroup filesystem ...

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on cgroup_root,

       missing codepage or helper program, or other error

       (for several filesystems (e.g. nfs, cifs) you might

       need a /sbin/mount.<type> helper program)

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so

 [ !! ]

 * ERROR: sysfs failed to start

 * ERROR: cannot start net.eth0 as sysfs would not start

 * Starting mysql ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting syslog-ng ...

 [ ok ]

 * ERROR: cannot start netmount as sysfs would not start

 * ERROR: cannot start sshd as sysfs would not start

 * ERROR: cannot start apache2 as sysfs would not start

 * ERROR: cannot start fail2ban as sysfs would not start

 * ERROR: cannot start pure-ftpd as sysfs would not start

 * Starting vixie-cron ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting local

 [ ok ]

 * ERROR: cannot start udev as sysfs would not start
```

cgroup is enabled in the DOMUL-kernel, HT is deactivated, the DOM0 is XEN 4.2.0 with a 3.4.9-kernel

Here's the emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.11.31 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/server, gcc-4.5.4, glibc-2.16.0, 3.5.7-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.5.7-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-2600_CPU_@_3.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 02 Dec 2012 13:15:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.22

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.9

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.27.1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.6

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.4

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.6 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.16.0

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -march=core2 -mcx16 -msahf -maes -mpclmul -mpopcnt --param l1-cache-size=32 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 --param l2-cache-size=8192 -mtune=generic  "

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -march=core2 -mcx16 -msahf -maes -mpclmul -mpopcnt --param l1-cache-size=32 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 --param l2-cache-size=8192 -mtune=generic  "

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/"

LANG="de_DE@euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl amd64 berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dri fortran gdbm gnome gpm iconv ipv6 mmx modules mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl ntplonly openmp pae pam pcre pppd readline session snmp sse sse2 ssl tcpd truetype unicode xml zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="de" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

The problem is, that i can use the DOMU - but not restart any daemons...therefore, any comments are appreciated!

Greetings,

2bbionic

----------

## Xenoist

I give up Xen 4.2 and use xen xen-tools 4.1.3 with blktap, libvirt and  virt-manager over remote VNC.

Do you parse the kernel and initrd directly or do you use an img with mbr and kernel inside?

With his settings above it works. Not newest version but working version.

----------

## 2bbionic

Hi,

i managed it with a DOMU-kernel without cgroup-support.

I use my all DOmUs with their own kernel (without initrd) in LVM-partitions.

So, the 4.2.-XEN is working stable now - there are on or two errors while booting, but they are not killing the system anymore...

----------

